# M38 / M38A1 Jeep, ground up restoration?



## Posthumane (24 Feb 2005)

Hey all. My unit has an old Jeep chassis that has been sitting outside in the compound longer than I've been with the unit. I measured the wheelbase / track on it last night and determined that it is either an M38 or M38A1, can't tell what year. It has the complete engine/drivetrain, steering column, pedals, grille, lights, but no body tub or seats. I don't know yet if the engine runs.

I've heard many people mention an interest in restroing the jeep to use in parades (or just for bombing around in the bush). Does anyone think that this would be feasable in the reserves? I know CFSEME in Borden has a nicely restored jeep that they use for parades, and another they use for quick assy / disassembly demos.

Anyway, after getting the motor to run, I would have to find a body tub for it. There are some replica tubs being sold for cj3b models (basically the same i think), but they are expensive and don't always fit right from what I hear. Does anyone know of an old jeep body tub sitting around at an armoury or base somewhere that could be acquired?


----------



## childs56 (26 Feb 2005)

their should be a seriial # plate on the frame up near the front. it should say what model number it is. Also what does the front grill look like, go to willys acres.com they should have some pics of the different grill styles. good luck and keep us up to date on it. I love those old jeeps use to own a M38A1 myself. if it is a M38A1 then the gill will look like a CJ5. good luck and keep us poseted


----------



## old medic (5 Mar 2005)

If memory serves me correctly,  all the EME companies and some of the Transport Coys were issued those.
It's a training chassis for teaching vehicle repair.  It was issued without a body, and there is an actual stock number
for it. 
I seem to recall them being a M38CDN chasis, but it's been a few years since I've looked at one. I do have some photos
of them I could dig up.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Mar 2005)

US M38A1= CDN 67 Ptrn, rounded hood and of CJ2 type. You'll see Kyser Corperation of Canada and post 1966 entries.

M38's (flat hood) were pre 1967 manuf, but were in the system til the early 1970s, and gone when I joined up in 1976. The 67 ptrn and 74 Ptrn (M151A1) were in the system until the Iltis replaced them. Also in for a bit was civvy CJ7's in OD, as the Sask D has tonnes of these things after loosign most of the 67 Ptrns. All were replaced by the Iltis in about c.1985 in Mil Area Prairie.

I used to own one a US M38A1 (09-1952). I was a member of the MVCC about 20 yrs ago, but sold it in about 1993. A classic. 3 sp manual, 24V the whole thing. Easy to maintain too. It was cam painted and restored to the then 'current' Jeep used by the CF.

In the early 1980s 16 Svc Bn in Regina had a M38A1, just the frame with all the drivetrain, etc exposed.A trg aid, and all nicely painted and it ran. It was the project of a bloke my the name of CPL Herb Bechdolt (EME R411). He loved that thing. Maybe its the same one??? Its not painted black and red is it??? It was just as you described.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## old medic (5 Mar 2005)

I think that's exactly the training chasis he's talking about Wes.
I've seen them in a number of armouries.

The photos I have are of a 67. The grille and the oil bath being the tell tales.

Posthumane, 
can you post a photo?


----------



## Posthumane (6 Mar 2005)

Hmmm, interesting. I was not aware of a training chassis, but now that I think about it, that makes perfect sense. The instrument panel is not in the usual location (based on pics that I've seen), nor is the starting lever, and a few other parts. I'll try to get a picture some time (when I actually remember to bring a camera to work). The chassis is black, but it has been sitting out there for a while and it's a little rusty and run down in some parts (most is ok). For some reason someone bolted a heater to the front bumper (???), and there is a cage type cargo box on the back of it, which I guess might have been for hauling parts around maybe?

Anyway, if this was a trg aid that was issued in its current state, then I don't suppose it would be too easy to adapt a body to it considering the differences.


----------



## old medic (11 Mar 2005)

Here are two photos I took of a training chasis in 1994.

Posthumane and Wes, does this one match up with the ones you've seen?
You'll see the back end of 83-76570 in one photo, One of the Camo CJ-7s that survived 
into the late 90's.

http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Canadian/M38A1_trainer_01.jpg






http://army.ca/cgi-bin/album.pl?photo=Vehicles/Canadian/M38A1_trainer_02.jpg


----------



## frichtie (11 Mar 2005)

What we see on the pictures in a M38a1. What year?  First contract: 1953  Second contract:1967  Third contract:1971
  They were known as the M38A1 CDN1-CDN2-CDN3
                             I had a 1967 before. Really, if you wanna rebuild the thing, you should rather try to find a complete one. Thay are not that expensive and you can still find them. I've seen one for sale around Québec city:$4000.00  Complete and in working order.
                             They are easy to work on.  Parts are available. Try this website: www.willysacres.com
 They are located in ontario.
                                                       Good luck,          Eric


----------



## Posthumane (11 Mar 2005)

Those pictures look exactly like the chassis sitting out back at my unit. It even has the heater on the bumper, I though that was just something someone did for the hell of it.
So I don't think I'll have any luck at all trying to "restore" this thing seeing as it came like that. I definitely appreciate the info. Maybe I'll convice the brass to let me get it running and put a seat in it anyway


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Mar 2005)

Shyte, I'd swear that was taken in the Regina Armouries back compound (all armouries brickwork looks the same) ;D. It for sure is a 67 Ptrn Jeep, right down to the cats eyes and the instrument panel. I remember those freaky sparplugs too.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## my72jeep (6 Apr 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> Here are two photos I took of a training chasis in 1994.
> 
> Posthumane and Wes, does this one match up with the ones you've seen?
> You'll see the back end of 83-76570 in one photo, One of the Camo CJ-7s that survived
> ...




Don't knock the mil issue 1985 CJ-7 I have one $500 mint condition only thing missing is the green roof.
still has the 24 volt transformer under drivers seat, jerry can on drivers fender, wire cutter on bumper.5lb dry chem fire extinguisher  between the seats.


----------



## old medic (6 Apr 2005)

I don't think anybody knocked them, I really liked them.  Never saw an 85, lots of 83's however.
I drove them every chance I got, I really liked the straight six. And a nicer drive than the Iltis.

Why don't you post a photo or two of yours?


----------



## my72jeep (7 Apr 2005)

here are two of the pics of my jeep.


----------



## cdneme411 (30 Apr 2010)

how do i post a pic i have few pics of a jeep i was given to refurbish


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2010)

I used to have a M38A1, a 9-52 Willys, fully restored to a 1967 pattern. new cnavas, paint, etc, yes and right down to the SMG and rifle rack.

I traded (for the Jeep) a 1970 English Series IIA Land Rover, formerly of BATUS, which I paid $1500 for, and then sold the M38A1 Jeep for $1500 when I prepard to leave Canada in 1994.

Now all I have left are two things, the 1980 Scepter green plastic 20L Jerrycan, w/orange plastic filler. Many will remember their brief period of service before being removed from service. Now used for my Sea-Doo. The second is teh licence plate, Sask personalised AK-47. Back in 1983 no one knew what an AK-47 was (shy of the chosen few), now everyone does. I reckon in todays PC sensitve climate theat plate would be considered offensive and not be allowed.

Anyways, that plate is outside in my pergola, with a few others as a decoration.

Back on topic, I'll scan a few jeep pics, adn post them when I get it done.

OWDU


----------

